# T-mobile or Verizon?



## TwiggyPop (Apr 21, 2009)

Does anybody have either of these cell phone providers? I have AT&T now and I hate it!! It says fewest dropped calls.....my ASS!! It drops 8 out of 10 calls and I'm always breaking my phones because when I'm on an important call and it keeps getting dropped I get pissed and throw my phone.
I just really need to switch and don't know where to go. Any help?


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 21, 2009)

I'd go with Verizon. I currently am with T-Mobile and have been for years and I'm SO looking forward to getting away from them! Same experience as you, tons of dropped calls, and very bad reception most of the time. Sucks cuz I really like their choice in phones but after so much frustration I'm really fed up.

The rest of my family and bf are with Verizon and they've hardly had any problems over the years.


----------



## rimberry (Apr 21, 2009)

I have Tmobile and I rarely if ever have had a dropped call. In all honesty, I've been with them for about 4 yrs and have hardly had any problems. Just last month I was notified that I was eligible for their loyalty plan which took off about 60 dollars a month off my bill.


----------



## LaVixxen (Apr 21, 2009)

I had T-mobile before, I had verizon before and now im with At&t. Let me tell you I HATE AT&T and VERIZON. I cant wait till my contract is over to go back to T-mobile.


----------



## COBI (Apr 21, 2009)

I can't speak to AT&T or T-Mobile, but I switched from my current carrier to Verizon (because I wanted the storm) and I switched back less than 7 days later because I kept dropping calls (in spots where I never had problems before) and if I didn't switch back, I was going to end up breaking phones because I wanted to throw the phone by the end of day 3.

My sister has T-mobile, and I've never heard her complain.  I don't anyone who raves about their verizon service, but most complain.  By comparison, though, my sister is the only one that I know that has T-mobile.  Most people I know have Verizon or US Cellular because they are the major carriers in my local area.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 21, 2009)

I switched from Verizon to At&T many years ago...However I don't recall having problems with dropped calls with Verizon, just pricing issues...I get a discount with AT&T so that was more the reason for my switch not service issues..I have never had T-mobile...But my friends all complain of the lack of package options...Not sure about that never looked.....i have had no issues with AT&T as far as dropped calls ever...Guess with any service depends on your service area....The one I would never have again is SPRINT!! ugghhhh


----------



## clslvr6spd (Apr 21, 2009)

I have been with T-mobile for 5+ years. They have been very good to me, I never have dropped calls & my 3G service works great! 
I personally think Verizon has way overpriced plans for what you get minute wise. 
I actually converted J over from Verizon....The Google phone helped in that as well!


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 21, 2009)

i like verizon but it was too expensive. i switched to sprint but they had so many problems with customer service and what not that i was out as soon as my contract was done.
i have t-mobile now, its alright.. the service sometimes isnt the best but its decent enough. i like my phone and its affordable.


----------



## carandru (Apr 21, 2009)

As far as customer service goes, T-mobile wins hands down. As long as your account is in good standing, they are pretty much willing to do anything for you.  We've gotten so many discounts by just calling and asking.

So, if you have tmobile AND they have good coverage in your area. I would go w/ them.  However if you are big on phone technology, you will note that Tmobile often has the slowest and smallest processors on the market. Most people won't notice and probably don't care either.

If they don't have good coverage, I probably still wouldn't go w/ verizon, but that's just b/c I don't like their phones.  They load them w/ crappy verizion programs that bring down the functionality and performance of the phone overall.  I do believe they generally have good coverage and a fast 3G network. 

Just some things to consider.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Apr 21, 2009)

I loved T mobile. Their customer service was fantastic. But Where I moved I couldnt get reception AT ALL. It was so annoying. I had a sidekick and even at work in my office building it wouldnt even send the messages through. I switched to verizon and have never dropped a call  or had problems with reception.... Hope you find one that works!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 21, 2009)

Verizon. I personally have it and haven't gotten too many dropped calls. I'll admit I do get dropped calls in certain areas on my bed but I'm gonna live with it. When I'm going from place to place, Verizon rarely drops my calls. I made the switch from AT&T and it was a great decision. AT&T sucks monkey balls.

I don't know much about T-mobile but I haven't heard anything too bad about it.

Oh and another thing is that Verizon lowered their rates. They're now comparable to AT&T's rates (except they still have different perks. ATT has the rollover but Verizon has the friends and family plan now) so it's affordable. This is as of last Christmas because that was when I made the switch. I don't think they raised the prices back up but you should check. Good luck!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 21, 2009)

I love T-mobile. I had them for ten yeas now member they were called Voice stream back in the day? lol Remember catherine Zeta jones used to do their commercials?  Thats how long I have been with them.  Their customer Service is great and I will always stay loyal to them.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 21, 2009)

if you stay with them forever (tmobile) you get this plan called the loyalty plan...I get unlimited everything for 39.95 a month.  You cant beat that


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_if you stay with them forever (tmobile) you get this plan called the loyalty plan...I get unlimited everything for 39.95 a month.  You cant beat that_

 

WOW that is a good deal!! We switch around too much to be considered loyal customers to any company. Haha pays to stay around!

Still trying to convince myself I need unltd text.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_if you stay with them forever (tmobile) you get this plan called the loyalty plan...I get unlimited everything for 39.95 a month.  You cant beat that_

 

Yep! Just got offered that & took them up on that offer!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 21, 2009)

hmm I need to find out about the loyalty plan! It's been about 4 years, maybe that's not long enough. Do you know if this applies to data plans (phones like G1 or blackberry)?

If so then I would consider putting up with Tmobile for a lot longer, lol!


----------



## rimberry (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_hmm I need to find out about the loyalty plan! It's been about 4 years, maybe that's not long enough. Do you know if this applies to data plans (phones like G1 or blackberry)?

If so then I would consider putting up with Tmobile for a lot longer, lol!_

 

It does and I had no problems when I switched to it. It also doesn't extend your contract when you switch.


----------



## TwiggyPop (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_if you stay with them forever (tmobile) you get this plan called the loyalty plan...I get unlimited everything for 39.95 a month.  You cant beat that_

 
Question; how long do you think you'd have to stay with them to be considered a loyal customer? Maybe 5 years? By the sounds of the answers from everyone on here, that would be my guess.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Apr 22, 2009)

I've had all major phone carriers, and personally I absolutly LOVE the coverage Verizon provides. I have nvr had a dropped call as of yet (knock on wood) and I get reception where other people don't. I can go into TJ and not be roaming. Almost to Rosarito before it switches to roaming. 

The only thing is, that the phones are not the best. if you get a blackberry, it doesn't come w/ the Navigation thing, you have to PAY for it. It is waaay pricey! seriously. WAY over priced.

They signed me up for a VIP program recently, I think its because my contract is about to end soon, or I dunno, I never miss payments and always pay early. I don't know if that matters, but they VIP program doesn't have many perks.

I am actually looking into the G1 or the new BB 8900 from T-mobile just cuz those phones look effin sweeeet!!


----------



## 06290714 (Apr 22, 2009)

i think it depends on where you're located honestly. 
from MY PERSONAL experience..verizon doesn't get reception everywhere, sometimes even in local areas. they're expensive though. t-mobile sucks personally, horrible phones and HORRIBLE reception.

i'm now with AT&T and have been for the past few years and they've never done me wrong. reception literally everywhere i go even when i travel.

the only thing about verizon phones is that they hold all your files (music etc.) on a battery like thing..AT&T does it by a sim card. 

i could get a phone from another company as long as it operates with a sim card and i'm set! so i don't have to get a cingular phone.

good luck though!


----------



## DancingBrave (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TwiggyPop* 

 
_Does anybody have either of these cell phone providers? I have AT&T now and I hate it!! It says fewest dropped calls.....my ASS!! It drops 8 out of 10 calls and I'm always breaking my phones because when I'm on an important call and it keeps getting dropped I get pissed and throw my phone.
I just really need to switch and don't know where to go. Any help?_

 
Its very location specific. I'd ask around where you live and the places you frequently travel. 

I had verizon when I lived in GA and loved it. I moved to IA and all my calls were fuzzy/dropped. I switched to Cingular (now AT&T) and its fine for me.

Just depends where you are and how many towers for each company are near you.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Apr 23, 2009)

I have t mobile. Its okayyy but the bad thing about it is no roll over minutes. I end up wasting at least 300 minutes a month. But its cheap..its not bad but Im sure theres better out there


----------



## TwiggyPop (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm gonna end up going to T-mobile. I had problems with Verizon before, but I was hoping they'd gotten better, it doesn't sound like they did. There is a T-mobile kiosk outside my store too and I think one of the guys there will give me a really good deal on a sidekick.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_hmm I need to find out about the loyalty plan! It's been about 4 years, maybe that's not long enough. Do you know if this applies to data plans (phones like G1 or blackberry)?

If so then I would consider putting up with Tmobile for a lot longer, lol!_

 
I have a blackberry and they still offered me the plan.  Call them and ask.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Apr 26, 2009)

I'd go with Verizon. They have good coverage and the newest phones they have the best selection of phones.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Apr 28, 2009)

I have T-mobile and I had them for many many years. They have the best rates ever. I had problems with reception couple of years ago, but now its much better, I think we got more T-mobile towers around me.


----------



## MissAlly (Apr 28, 2009)

T-mobile for the win~!


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 29, 2009)

Most people I know have T-Mobile.
The plans are really good and if you go online, you can customize it to your needs. I pay $50 including the sidekick plan (unlimited text and internet) and I think my parents + sister have the family pack for $60.

Only thing I hate about T-Mobile is coverage. It feels limited. 
I can't use my phone often in my own room - it's like a dead zone.

Verizon has better coverage but I hate their phones and they're a bit pricier.
But I don't experience drop calls often even with limited coverage.

We originally had Cingular 5 years ago and yuck, never again.


----------



## juicygirl (May 1, 2009)

tmobile for sure. i've had at&t and hated it. i have been with t-mobile now for 6 years and their service has been pretty positive. also, they utilize sim cards like at&t does (not sure if verizon does but i want to say they don't) and so i've been able to use my unlocked iphone with t-mobile and it's been awesome!!!


----------



## BloodMittens (May 4, 2009)

Both have good and bad qualities, I've been with both providers, and am currently with T-mobile. It really matters what you are looking for.

I've actually had MORE dropped calls when I had Verizon, I'm not sure if it's my phone, or whatever. You will have dropped calls no matter WHAT service provider you have... so it's best time to get used to that... it's horrid, but it's the truth D: Each provider will promise low dropped calls, but sometimes... you just get in a bad call zone, and you can't help it.
*
Verizon*

*PROS:*

Price of plans, few dropped calls, and reception:

Price wise, for plans, Verizon is a good choice IMO. I was paying about $50 compared to my $80 now, but I had about 900 minutes, with a small 200 text package. It wasn't bad for the price, but everyone is different.

I had few dropped calls, but it seems again that I had more than T-Mobile now. 

Reception, ANYWHERE BUT MY HOUSE... was good. In my house I had no reception, which was another reason I changed over to T-Mobile.

*CONS:*

Horrible customer service, bad warranty packages, and horrid reception in my house 8D 

The customer service with Verizon, in my opinion, was horrible. Everytime something happened with my phone, which seemed to happen frequently, I would call, and always seem to get someone snotty, or just plain unhelpful! They're rules are whack too. 

Bad warranties for phones, they would continually tell me that they couldn't swap out my phone for a refurbished one because they believed I had water damage? Even though I had checked the phone before it left my hands, and the little stickers were ALL white. So I would constantly be fighting them on that, with the horrid customer service. Ugh. 

Again, Horrid Reception from my house.

*T-Mobile*, I actually switched to T-Mobile from Verizon.

*PROS:*

Amazing customer service, good choices of phones, and great reception.

Amazing customer service, I can't even tell you how helpful and kind the people are at T-Mobile. @[email protected] I love them <3 <3 Mucho, because they are so kind, they help you with your problem with no rudeness whatsoever. You sometimes get a bad egg, don't get me wrong, BUT, as long as you are nice, they are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I feel that T-Mobile has a better choice of phones, and for much better prices. I originally switched over to T-Mobile, for the sidekick lx D: And I have no chance of ever switching back to any other carrier... because the sidekick lx is my holy grail phone. Some people feel this way as well, some don't. But in price ranges and selection, I think T-Mobile is pretty reached on that.

T-Mobile has great reception for me, once in a great while my sidekick data will go out, and sometimes it will flip out on me, but I think that's the sidekick as a whole, because it's data is on a different frequency... or something like that.

*CONS:*

KINDAAAA pricey plans, dropped calls occasionally, and no mobile to mobile or anything I think...

The plans are KINDA pricey... I pay $80 now for unlimited txt, pic msging, data and email. Plus 5 my faves and 300 minutes on Flexpay. I don't really call much though... I really text a lot and use my data... so it's not SO bad for me. But $80 a month IS kinda pricey for some people. Again, this isn't ALL plans, just mine in general. And this is the cheapest I could get for my sidekick... 

Dropped calls occasionally, no where near as many as I had with Verizon, AT&T, US Cellular or Sprint, but not bad at all. 

I do not believe they have mobile to mobile... but I might be mistaken @[email protected] So don't fully quote me on that.


THE BEST thing to do, is to research exactly what you want, find a carrier who has good customer service, I'd personally stay away from Verizon, Sprint and AT&T because I find them rude on all parts because IMO, it's because they have hundreds of millions of customers, where as T-Mobile has something in the 10-15 million range. I personally like quality over quantity. But it's really up to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope this helped in the least bit


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 5, 2009)

t mobile, fo sho!  less proprietary than verizon, better range, less expensive. 
gosh i hate verizon.  I was on their prepaid plan for a very short time. My minutes went by in 3 days and i hardly made or received any calls or texts. It is a huge ripoff.


----------



## xladydragon (May 5, 2009)

It actually all depends on where you're located.
Where I live, T Mobile sucks ASS. But Verizon is very good. But I heard that outside of my area, T mobile is actually better, and verizon sucks.


----------



## HustleRose (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TwiggyPop* 

 
_Does anybody have either of these cell phone providers? I have AT&T now and I hate it!! It says fewest dropped calls.....my ASS!! It drops 8 out of 10 calls and I'm always breaking my phones because when I'm on an important call and it keeps getting dropped I get pissed and throw my phone.
I just really need to switch and don't know where to go. Any help?_

 
i had verizon for a good six or seven years before getting rid of it and getting t-mobile. imo the only good thing that verizon has is their actual service. i felt they were too expensive and they had crappy phones. also since they don't have those cards in them that gives you the option of switching to any phone you want you have to depend on them to tell you when it's time for you to get a new phone at a discount. there were 2 occasions where i had broken my phone and had to pay a hefty price for a new phone and one of those times i had insurance. 5.99 a month for nothing.

i've had t-mobile now for a year and a half and i love it. i rarely experience dropped calls and it's so much cheaper now then verizon was. also i love my phone (sidekick lx) and i love the fact i'm not so paranoid now if my phone breaks or i lose it.

all in all i'm glad i switched.

good luck.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (May 15, 2009)

I'm with T-mobile, and have been for probably about 4-5 years now almost. I think their okay to be honest. I have no intentions of switching over to another carrier anytime soon. 

The reception is pretty good IMO, at least where I live. I don't do much long distance traveling so I can't say how well the reception would be in other places. There plans for minutes (I'm on a family plan with my mom and dad right now) are the cheapest compared to all the other major providers.

I have a Sidekick LX 2009, and I have owned 2 Sidekicks before that one and have been able to lock in the original $19.99 data plan rate. They have since raised the prices on ALL of their data plans. So in that aspect there not all that much cheaper than any other carriers now. 

Their CS is a little disappointing sometimes. I've had CSR tell me one thing and then another one tell me something different. I filed a complaint when I bought my last Sidekick because the CSR I first spoke to promised me that I would only have to pay $240 upfront for the phone if I order it over the phone or go to a corporate store to get it. When I went to the store, I was told that there was no note whatsoever on my account saying that I was suppose to pay $240 upfront. I ended up paying $285. When I filed the complaint, I was told they will only look into it if they feel like it's something of concern. WTF? That had me pissed off for awhile. If you do go with T-mobile, I would tell them to make a note of everything on your account when you call CS. 

I also recommend going to a corporate T-mobile store to buy your phone. All those smaller third-party stores from my experience are pretty shady and difficult to deal with. It doesn't matter if there cheaper, cause you'll end up paying up when you run into any problems with your phone or plan with them. 

As for Verizon, I've never had them before. So I can't say much about them besides that they are very popular but very expensive when it comes to minutes and data plans. So they've never been an option for me, neither has AT&T either for the same reasons.


----------



## BloodMittens (May 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_I'm with T-mobile, and have been for probably about 4-5 years now almost. I think their okay to be honest. I have no intentions of switching over to another carrier anytime soon. 

The reception is pretty good IMO, at least where I live. I don't do much long distance traveling so I can't say how well the reception would be in other places. There plans for minutes (I'm on a family plan with my mom and dad right now) are the cheapest compared to all the other major providers.

I have a Sidekick LX 2009, and I have owned 2 Sidekicks before that one and have been able to lock in the original $19.99 data plan rate. They have since raised the prices on ALL of their data plans. So in that aspect there not all that much cheaper than any other carriers now. 

Their CS is a little disappointing sometimes. I've had CSR tell me one thing and then another one tell me something different. I filed a complaint when I bought my last Sidekick because the CSR I first spoke to promised me that I would only have to pay $240 upfront for the phone if I order it over the phone or go to a corporate store to get it. When I went to the store, I was told that there was no note whatsoever on my account saying that I was suppose to pay $240 upfront. I ended up paying $285. When I filed the complaint, I was told they will only look into it if they feel like it's something of concern. WTF? That had me pissed off for awhile. If you do go with T-mobile, I would tell them to make a note of everything on your account when you call CS. 

I also recommend going to a corporate T-mobile store to buy your phone. All those smaller third-party stores from my experience are pretty shady and difficult to deal with. It doesn't matter if there cheaper, cause you'll end up paying up when you run into any problems with your phone or plan with them. 

As for Verizon, I've never had them before. So I can't say much about them besides that they are very popular but very expensive when it comes to minutes and data plans. So they've never been an option for me, neither has AT&T either for the same reasons._

 

I feel your pain... I ended up paying $480 for my new Sidekick... luckily I sold my old sidekick for $250 or else I would have been seriously livid. I don't even think it's totally worth it :/ I could have gotten the G1 for $100 cheaper. 

But I was able to lock in the $20 sidekick plan as well, but my friend who bought my sidekick had to up hers to almost $35!


----------



## CellyCell (May 15, 2009)

$35? Jesus. Thank god I got mines at $20. And bloodmittens, you're paying $30 more than me and the only difference we have is your top 5 fav.

I have 300 mins plus unlimited weekends and the sidekick plan = $50 a month. I don't think the plan I have is available anymore tho.

I asked my verizon friends how much their phone bills are and all of them are $100+. Ridiculous. Only difference between me and them is how much minutes their given, but even that - tmobile has it at a cheaper price.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (May 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_I feel your pain... I ended up paying $480 for my new Sidekick... luckily I sold my old sidekick for $250 or else I would have been seriously livid. I don't even think it's totally worth it :/ I could have gotten the G1 for $100 cheaper. 

But I was able to lock in the $20 sidekick plan as well, but my friend who bought my sidekick had to up hers to almost $35!_

 
Did you get the new Sidekick LX 2009? Did you sign a contract for it or anything? I just got mines the other day and paid close to $300 for mines. But I had to order it online during the pre-sale and extend my contract for 2 years. I'm not eligible for any rebates or discounts though which really irked me. It's not that bad but I wish they had a better discount for existing customers even if they are still already under contract. I get sooo jealous of new comers sometimes cause they pay cheaper prices for phones. I know it's like that with every carrier though. 

I really love sidekicks and will continue to buy them since they've started to really now get with the program with youtube, gps. But I had considered  getting the G1 before getting my first LX. The data plan every month was too much for me though. Plus we still don't have 3G in my area at all. I think in the whole state of Pennsylvania, only Philly has 3G. They've been really slow about rolling 3G that out throughout the country. As far as I know other major carriers have already had 3G out for at least a year and a half now and Sprint is already on 4G. 

Something that T-mobile does real good though is that lets say your already under contract and it won't end until December of 2010. But you decide you want to get another phone but can't afford it without signing a 2 year contract. So lets say you order the phone today (May 17, 2009) and sign a contract. The new contract will not add another 2 years to the end date of your original one. The new one will start the day you get your new phone. So your not stuck in for 3-4+ years when it comes to the contracts. Hope that makes sense.

Something else good with them is that you can lock in your original rate of service even if that plan is no longer available. Which means my family still just pays $49.99 + $9.99 (for my mom's line) for 500 shared minutes between 3 lines. Might not seem like a lot of minutes to most people but were not really that big on phone calls and just call each other most of the time anyways. And then there is my $19.99 data plan which I feel super lucky to be able to keep. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CellyCell* 

 
_$35? Jesus. Thank god I got mines at $20. And bloodmittens, you're paying $30 more than me and the only difference we have is your top 5 fav.

I have 300 mins plus unlimited weekends and the sidekick plan = $50 a month. I don't think the plan I have is available anymore tho.

I asked my verizon friends how much their phone bills are and all of them are $100+. Ridiculous. Only difference between me and them is how much minutes their given, but even that - tmobile has it at a cheaper price._

 
I think they now offer 2 different sidekick data plans. One with limited messages every month ( I think you get like 400 a month) and one that is unlimited. Both are ridiculously expensive. And don't forget to add an extra 10 bucks to those data plans if you are not coming the data plan with a voice plan. Again ridiculously expensive! 

Most of the people I know have Verizon and always pay a crapload more than me on like everything. But there phones are much cheaper upfront though. Still not enough for me to consider switching.


----------



## sweatpea559 (May 17, 2009)

I have T-Mobile and I've had a few dropped calls but that was only when I lived in Malibu... I was up in the hills and everyone has crappy service there. Now I'm back home and I don't have any problems. My friend has Verizon and shes always getting dropped calls. 90% of the times I've been on the phone with her her phone has dropped the call. Ridiculous... T-Mobile is pretty reasonable for me too... I got a basic plan for $40 and added unlimited text and data/internet for $20 since that's mostly what I use. I never even come close to using all of my whenever minutes.

Edit: I have a sidekick and my plan includes unlimited weekends, weeknights, my faves and 300 whenever...  and like I said I added the unlimited text and data. I usually only use about 50 of my whenever minutes! haha


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (May 17, 2009)

The original sidekick data plan with unlimited everything was sweet. I feel bad now for the people who now want sidekicks and have to pay out of the butt now for all the things I get for 20 bucks a month. I swear it was the BEST data plan out there and the sidekick phones are pretty nice too. 

I use to always tell my friends that they should get a sidekick along with the data plan cause it was only $20 and we could be sidekick buddies together and text and message each other all we want.


----------



## cupcake_x (May 18, 2009)

I'm glad you're going with T-Mobile. I used to have T-Mobile and switched to see if Verizon was any better and I regret it. I'm stuck in a 2 year contract with Verizon and have had nothing but problems, and the people at verizon are just lying b*stards.. At least over here.

The phones are crap too. I got the voyager, which was one of the most expensive phone at the time of purchase hoping it would be good. Even though I had insurance -and they said they'd be able to give me a brand new phone if I had any problems- I had to send it back to Verizon and am without a phone for over a month because it turns out they won't give me a new phone. Oy.


----------



## BloodMittens (May 18, 2009)

I switched to a G1 instead of a sidekick, and I have to say... I like it a LOT better. The new sidekick is great and all, but I just didn't think for the price it was worth it. Upgrade wise, the G1 is perfect. Touch screen, google maps, you can upgrade it manually and the browser can open multiple windows. 

The only thing that the sidekick has that the G1 seems to lack with is AIM and Tmail. The sidekick's tmail is WAY awesome, but G1's gmail is also amazing. Just different.

AIM is a whole other story 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It doesn't work as well and keeps signing out, and if you want a really good AIM client... you have to pay $10.

Lolz.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (May 18, 2009)

^^ The decision to get the sidekick over the G1 was a real quick one when the CSR told me how much the monthly data plan ones. I was just like "mmmk, I think I'll just stick with my sidekick and get unlimited everything cause I'm poor" lol. 

It would be pretty pointless for me to of gotten the G1 either way cause we don't have freakin 3G in my area. I'm quite angry about that cause who knows how long it'll take for them to get it out here. I don't live in a really major city so we'll probably be the last to get it here while everyone else already has 4G =[

I'm noticing that the battery life on the LX 2009 sucks. It's got 2 bars right now and I really didn't do all that much on it today. I do like the new keyboard though, I find it much easier to type on than the previous LX. That's a must for me cause I'm a messaging maniac. That's practically the only way I even communicate with people over the phone. I actually get mad when people call me lol.


----------

